# IS there a limit on number of laser transactions in one day



## angie (22 Dec 2008)

Hi apologies if this has been covered before but does anyone know if there is a limit on the number of times you can use your laser card in a day.  i know there is a limit of the total amount you can spend but had a problem yesterday with my card being declined and I was told it was because I used it more than ten times.  I never heard of this and when I rang my branch they said they were unaware of it.  Just wondering if anyone else came accross it or were they just trying to make an excuse because I was so angry about it ?
Thanks,
Angie


----------



## bond-007 (23 Dec 2008)

It is entirely possible. I cannot use my card more than 5 times in any 24 hour period.


----------



## Quest (23 Dec 2008)

Never heard of this befor eand have certainly used laser more than 5 times in a 24 hour period. 
I am not surprised your branch do not know, I would contact the card services section of your bank, i.e for AIB the phone no. on the back of your laser card.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Dec 2008)

Large numbers of transactions in a short period of time may be seen as fraud by the bank hence they block your card.


----------



## Towger (23 Dec 2008)

An AIB card by any chance? : From 'The Pi'n Card payments not going through


----------



## mathepac (23 Dec 2008)

bond-007 said:


> ... I cannot use my card more than 5 times in any 24 hour period.


I knew about an upper cash-limit (€1,500 ?) from ATM's in a 24-hour period; I never heard of a limit on transaction numbers.


----------



## Sully1 (28 Dec 2008)

Never heard of that before, I know with a BofI credit card, when on a shopping trip to the UK, they rang me to ask me if I was aware that there was suspicious activity on my account, I told them that I was he one using it!!!
In New York, AIB automatically blocked my mums cc in Woodbury for suspicious transactions ( in spite of her ringing them before hand to tell them she was in the US) and my Dad got a paniced call telling him to ring the bank and get them to unblock it asap!
I'd be foolowing it up with the bank, and once I get a reply from the bank (in writing) chasing it up with the store manager


----------



## angie (8 Jan 2009)

Hi All,
Thanks for the replys.  The temper wore off me a bit over Christmas but I think I will take up some correspondnace with my bank on it.  I had been on to open 24 and was told it is stated in the T & C but I would only have received the T & C when I first got a laser card which must be about 10 years ago. When I said that no one I had spoken to had ever heard of this I was told very snottily that " It really is a pity people don't read their terms and conditions " The attitude probably annoyed me more than anything.  I did ring my branch who checked around but noone in the branch had ever heard of the rule and they just said it they said it on OPen 24 then it must be right.  I have asked for a copy of the terms and conditions but no joy yet.  If I have no other missions to occupy my over the next few weeks I may take up a bit of correspondance on it.  I suppose it would be unusual to use the laser card more than 10 times in one day but not impossible.  I can see the safety side of it but I thought that was taken care of by the limit of €1500.  Thanks for the replies. angie


----------



## Dachshund (8 Jan 2009)

There is nothing that I can see in their [broken link removed]about the number of times a laser card can be used. It just states that the maximum amount is €1500 in one transaction or €2500 within 24 hours. 

You may have grounds for a complaint. FYI the terms and conditions are always available online so you shouldn't have to wait fro a copy to be sent to you to initiate correspondence.


----------



## babytalk (8 Jan 2009)

AIB has a max of 10 a day on maestro, for security etc.


----------

